# R32 Front Caliper long bolt



## Umar (Jul 5, 2005)

If anyone has stripped thier caliper and not bothered putting it together or anyone has a scrap front Caliper then I require 1 of the long bolts that holds both sides of the caliper together. 

Don't know if Brembo caliper bolts are the same. 

Unless someone can direct me to a company that stocks these particular bolts

Thanks in advance


----------

